# Show report rant



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

What's happening to the show reports these days 
Im still waiting for loads of them from as far back as January.

Its time the GCCF started looking for a quicker and better alternative similar to the other governing bodies.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

I can empathise ... not nice having to wait half a year for something like that - its only a couple of lines after all ...

Yes, these 'couple of lines' can be multiplied by however many cats are judged on the date of the show, however, the judge appears to write something down each time for every cat so its already written - just needs to be typed up and posted.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Does my head in too, i went to the lancashire cat club in 2007 and the side classes are still not there. its a joke when your paying 60 quid to read them, i dont know why they cant give you a copy like at the supreme!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I've heard that a lot lately about GCCF, so many people waiting for reports, not good when you're paying either

Thats why I like FIFe shows, you get the report the same day*


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Does my head in too, i went to the lancashire cat club in 2007 and the side classes are still not there. its a joke when your paying 60 quid to read them, i dont know why they cant give you a copy like at the supreme!


2007 

Honestly dont think you have a chance in seeing any of those if it's been that long.

The judges do prepare notes on each exhibit they judge at the time and some of them are more descriptive than others. One judge I collared at a show flicked his notebook open and read me the whole report there and then, and it was pretty long 

In that case why dont they issue each judge with a questionnaire type form that has a general comments box on it. They judge the cat, fill the form, place form on exhibits pen, move on to the next. Everyone happy  including judges who wont need to type lengthy reports up at home.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Im beginning to see why the FIFE and TICA shows are so popular.

Can I ask how much it is to show a cat when you get reports on the same day.

I dont see why we should have to pay extra after a GCCF show to read a report in Our Cats either and especially when there isn't any to read 

The 'at an extra cost' online subscription is even more of a waste of time.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Copied this for you from our next show*
*SHOW FEES
In competition Domestic On Exhibtion
Single pen (2'x2'x2')* £28.00 £22.00 £15.00
Double pen (4'x2'x2')* £33.00 £27.00 £20.00
Each additional sharing cat £23.00 £17.00 £10.00

* includes entry for 1 cat and 1 entry pass

DISCOUNTS
Early Bird 1 - entry by12 May £4/cat £4/cat £4/cat
Early Bird 2 - entry by 9 June £2/cat £2/cat £2/cat
Viking Cat Club members £2/cat £2/cat £2/cat
Rosettes not required £1.50/cat £1.50/cat n/a
3 or more cats entered £2/cat £2/cat £2/cat
SIDE CLASSES
Side classes (except litter) £2.50/class
Litter class (min 3 kittens) £10.00 Kittens must be at least 3 months old*


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Copied this for you from our next show*
> *SHOW FEES
> In competition Domestic On Exhibtion
> Single pen (2x2x2)* £28.00 £22.00 £15.00
> ...


Those are very reasonable prices especially with show reports included  but I havent taken side classes into account because I dont know how they work in FIFE, with GCCF you have three side classes included in the standard fee.

Have just had a quick look through my next GCCF show schedule and its £31 for a standard pen, £28 for subsequent exhibit, £15 extra for a double pen. Those are non member prices though.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Side classes are extra if you want to do them. I tend not too though. *


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Side classes are extra if you want to do them. I tend not too though. *


Are you a registered member of FIFE only or GCCF too.
I would try one local to me at Morley but I think Ive missed that one and will have to wait till next year


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yea, i've been showing FIFe for over 5 yrs now. I'm a member of the Viking Cat Club
You hav'nt missed it the Leeds one is in September.*


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh right thanks for letting me know about that. 

Morley is only ten minutes up the road from where I am so even if I dont take one to compete if my cat drops her coat, I will definitely go as a spectator.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I agree the show results should be submitted on time our fees have to be on time and the price we have to pay to show our cats, we should get a critique on the day like at the supreme.
The GCCF could learn so much from TICA and FIFE


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I stopped subscribing to cats paper cos of the delay  Now just ask the Open judge on the day for their opinion if I can grab them that is


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi,

I beleive the Morley show has been moved to Cleckheaton this year due to renovations being done at the Morley Leisure centre. I will try and find the details and post them for you in a mo.

Its definitely worth going along for a look, I think getting the critique on the day is one of the biggest plusses of doing the FB shows, also the fact that when the cats get judged the judge is talking directly to you. They are always very honest about their critiques but very friendly too. 

Best wishes

Jo


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats even better!

Cleckheaton is only 2 miles down the road so I have no excuse not to go


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Angeli,

Here is the link for the show as promised, I am sure you will enjoy it, the show managers are so nice and run a fab show. The FB show in Leigh is next Sunday, are you going to visit that one? It would be nice to say hello if you are.

http://www.felisbritannica.co.uk/files/shows/Leeds Schedule.pdf

Best wishes

Jo


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Just wanting to know whether FIFE have a similar rule to GCCF in regards to how many days allowed between one show and the next for a competing cat.
At GCCF it is two weeks between shows?

Also if a non FIFE member cat goes on to do well and win enough to gain titles at a FIFE show, would the titles won on the day not count unless the owner was a member before entering?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Angeli,

No they don't! You can do a Tica show one week and a FB show the following week, not that I would have the energy to do that lol. Still knackered after the Gateshead show last week lol. 

Jo


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Just wanting to know whether FIFE have a similar rule to GCCF in regards to how many days allowed between one show and the next for a competing cat.
> At GCCF it is two weeks between shows?
> 
> Also if a non FIFE member cat goes on to do well and win enough to gain titles at a FIFE show, would the titles won on the day not count unless the owner was a member before entering?


*No, Angeli no 13 day rule in FIFe
Your tiltes will count as long as you became a member afterwards*


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats good then!

Should I become a member of FIFE to be able to claim anything that I might win at a show.

I would hate to win something on the day and not be able to claim it.lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*You can claim it afterwards, you don't need to join first*


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Wendy, 
thanks for the answer to that. 

I would love to try a FIFE show and perhaps do more if I like them mainly in the north. Can I join a FIFE club here now to be able to enter the shows and if so would I have to register any future kittens with both GCCF and FIFE in order to compete at both show events.

Sorry but Im absolutely clueless about the rules of the other organisations and having had a read up on the website doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*PM me Angeli, it will be easier to tell you or I could give you my number, whichever you''re happy with*


----------

